# Zaby arrive à 2000



## KaRiNe_Fr

Non, tu n'arrives pas qu'à 20:00, Zaby. 
Mais tes contributions sont arrivées à destination : elles sont toutes drôlement pertinentes !
Je vais essayer de suivre tes autres vols fils...


----------



## geve

Ah, Zaby ! Moi, je ne sais pas dessiner comme Karine, alors à la place, je te mets une petite photo de ma collection. Puissent tes posts futurs s'étendre ainsi à perte de vue, tels un chemin de stabilité dans un monde vallonné et feuillu !

Mais c'est que je me fais lyrique, moi.  Tiens, mieux vaut que je partage  et j'en profite pour lancer un toast dans un holorime pauvre : Mercy, pour! said a mill.


----------



## carolineR

Pour poster 
Son 2000 ième posti, 
Zabi
A mis
Bien sûr 
Ses plus beaux habitshttp://www.geocities.com/nycgirl.rm/queenofhearts.jpg


----------



## Nunty

Harumph!
N'ayant ni de belles photos, ni des talents artistiques, il ne me reste que de vous remercier chaleureusement, Zaby, pour chacun de vos bons posts !


----------



## zaby

Ouaahh, merciiii les fiiillles !!

Merci Karine (ça y est, moi aussi j'ai mon dessin de Karine, na na na na nèreee  ) Au fait, humm, _Bonne nuit les petits_... j'espère que tu ne sous-entends pas que mes messages sont soporifiques 

Geve, elle est magnifique ta photo. Elle viens de détroner celle que j'avais en fond d'écran . Et bel effort lyrico-holorimique !  At assent hey ! 

Merci Caroline, je vais essayer de ne pas les z'abîmer 

Many thanks to my favorite Nun (not much competition around but still  ). I love 'meeting' you in threads


----------



## Thomas1

Hi Zaby, 


Thanks for your explanations in the French section of WR forums. Your messages are always of value, shedding light on the _dark_  nuances of your language. Keep up the good work here. 


Tom


----------



## Kelly B

I have to admit that I had a moment thinking "only 2k?" That means they must have been _really good_ ones. Congratulations!


----------



## anangelaway

Féliciations Zaby pour ...!!! Je vois bien que tu t'éclates là !!!! Merci Zaby !


----------



## tie-break

Félicitations Zaby!  
Je profite pour te remercier (au nom des tous les non natif qui fréquentent le forum français) de ton aide toujours trés précieux pour nous faire progresser dans l'apprentissage de cette langue merveilleuse qu' est le français.


----------



## Gévy

Toutes mes félicitations, Zaby ! Je vois que tu vas de fête en fête, tiens, tiens... je parie que t'as écrit ces 2000 posts rien que pour ça... Tu ne pensais quand même pas que j'allais rater l'évènement ! 

Bravo pour ces 2000 aides généreuses !

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## zaby

Thomas, I'm happy I could help to fight against the dark side of the French language  May The Force Be With You  

Kelly, you must have missed the _really bad_ ones 

Merci Anangelaway, C'est chouette 

C'est gentil Stefano, je profite de l'occasion pour saluer ton excellente maîtrise du français  je suis toujours épatée en lisant tes posts (sauf que "ton aide toujours trés précieu_*se*_" mais bon ça doit être l'émotion )

Gevy, je comptais bien sur toi pour venir faire la fiesta ici, j'ai bien vu que tu ne ratais pas une fête non plus 
Bon ben, J'espère que je vais pas finir trop pompette, j'vais plus écrire droit après... 
hum, 12h05, mais c'est l'heure de l'apéro ...


----------



## Nicomon

Bravo Zaby, pour ces 20*30 *posti!  

Parce que les holorimes, c'est difficile
Je t'écris plutôt cette rimette facile...

Ma gentille petite grenouille 
Si t'as le ventre qui gargouille
Et qu'amèrement, tu regrettes
En ce pénible lendemain de fête
D'avoir enfilé apéro sur apéro
Et peut-être même 1 ou 2 de trop... clique ici ou là


----------

